# Tetracycline for SIBO?



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

Have any of you been treated for SIBO with tetracycline? What dosage and duration and what were the results?I had a positive breath test (hydrogen), took Xifaxan 200 mg. three times a day for three days (I know...such a low dosage, but that is the dosage/duration it is FDA approved for for Travelers' Diarrhea, and my GI would not prescribe more)...Had my repeat breath test and it was still elevated. My dr. says the Xifaxan did not work, and will not prescribe a higher dose/longer duration. He suggested tetracycline. I am going for a second opinion on treatment but apparently no GI's in my area have experience treating SIBO, and no one in my state follows Dr. Pimentel's protocol.Thanks for any info. on tetracycline,Nicole


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

Hi Nicole, I've taken tetracycline and pepto bismol off and on for years for H Pylori. I started seeing a new GI about 2 years ago, and he gave me Xifaxin, which also worked for me but caused excessive flatulence, so I prefer the tetracycline routine. 500 mg four times daily and 4 pepto bismol tablets 2 hours before the tetracycline. Stay out of the sun with the tetracycline.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.ei-resource.org/treatment-optio...rial-treatment/ mentions tetracycline.Just because they start with the enteric only antibiotics doesn't mean no other antibiotics are ever used. Several of the systemic ones have been used for decades before the enteric only ones came on the market.SIBO may be new in IBS but it is something they have been treating with antibiotics since we first got them.


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi folks, I am on Tetracyline. Went one round at 1500 mg a day for ten days and a week after stopping the diarrhea, weakness, gas and sweating came back. I put myself back on and am waiting to go in to see my doc when she gets back from vacation. Right now I am not real happy as I thought and felt CURED. Now, I fear what the rest of you here have most likely realized: I will never get better. I know Reach/laser has his very long discussion regarding high dose antibiotics and his "cure" required (I believe) four antibiotics at very high doses to the point of c-diff where he than went on Flagyl. I cannot take that drug. Hence, I fear taking too many antibiotics and overkill. This just sucks. I keep gaining a few pounds and feeling energetic and normal only to have the whole thing come back. I am sad.


----------

